# Destin Fishing Charter



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello,


My father-in-law is coming into town this weekend from Alaska and we were thinking about possibly going out on a charter. I was wondering who to go with, if they have military discounts, rates, and gear they use. I am an avid fly fisherman, and am very particular about the gear i use. I have no problem bringing my 7wt or 10wt with me. We are looking at going out of Choctowatchee Bay if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Thank You,


Dan


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

<span style="font-weight: bold;">Go with these Guys... http://www.shallowwaterexpeditions.com/ ------ I fish with these guys quite a bit when they're not on a charter. For Fly fishing I would recommend Christian Yergins. For Bait fishing I would go with Jason "Bones" Giles. Both have Top notch boats and gear. All of the guides from SWE are great. Jason is very versatile and willing to go the extra mile to put fish in the box and Christian will put a tarpon in the air for sure. Both can hammer all of the inshore species....PM me if you need there #s


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks,


They look great, and their prices are fair. I will keep them in mind.


----------

